# Finding Replacement O-Rings



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jun 14, 2013)

Does anyone have sourcing information for where to buy replacement o-ring for the tiny and thin o-rings in our lights?

I have lights like a DQG, LF2XT, Preon, etc that have these tiny and thin o-rings that don't match up with any of the standard sizes out there. I am really struggling to source replacements for these parts.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 14, 2013)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Does anyone have sourcing information for where to buy replacement o-ring for the tiny and thin o-rings in our lights?
> 
> I have lights like a DQG, LF2XT, Preon, etc that have these tiny and thin o-rings that don't match up with any of the standard sizes out there. I am really struggling to source replacements for these parts.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Try LightHound.com


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Jun 14, 2013)

NAPA (tho I've never net a NAPA employee who wants to help) they have a huge 5+ inch thick binder of every size o-ring ever made. Also if you have them there Fastenal should be able, but you might have to spend $5-10 on a whole bag of them.

Also a small engine repair supply store usually stocks all the crazy/non-standard sizes and will sell them to you one at a time.

if you do go to napa ask to see the book yourself, all the pictures are actual size so you can just match it up, you'll do better looking threw it on your own vs. them looking for you.


----------



## Yamabushi (Jun 14, 2013)

I think you'll find that the thin O-rings are standard metric sizes. You may find them at suppliers and machine shops that handle hydraulic and pneumatic equipment from metric countries, i.e., Europe and Asia.


----------



## sassaquin (Jun 14, 2013)

CNQualitygoods sells a 10 pack of tiny and very thin O-rings that fit the DQG (AAA). Price is $1.25 plus shipping.


----------



## RCS1300 (Jun 14, 2013)

theoringstore


----------



## H.J.M. (Nov 30, 2014)

*O-ring upgrades. And general info about. O rings.*

I am new here, perhaps this has been covered. I couldn't find any information regarding o-ring upgrades. I lose or break them often. Replacements are good, but I like an upgrade when things need replacing. 

Anybody have a link or some information for me?



Cheers, 

Joe.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: O-ring upgrades. And general info about. O rings.*

O-rings are like the wiper blades on your car, you're supposed to replace them regularly as a part of basic maintenance, so good on you for taking the initiative. Replacement rings are only an exact science insofar as knowing the diameter of the bit they fit onto, so you'll need that bit of info; other than that, your local hardware store will have some examples that fit, as will some online flashlight shops. The only hard rule is no silicone lube on silicone rings, otherwise it's whatever fits and keeps things watertight.


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: O-ring upgrades. And general info about. O rings.*

The source for everything O-ring is the Parker Handbook: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=0hUOUl8wBfp5RSgMon2hnw&bvm=bv.80642063,d.eXY


----------



## H.J.M. (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: O-ring upgrades. And general info about. O rings.*

Anyone know about those blue aerospace grade one darksucks uses in his Alpha series? They are described as the best. I'd like to know where to get some.


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: O-ring upgrades. And general info about. O rings.*



HandyJoeMann said:


> ... blue aerospace grade one darksucks uses ...


Blue (usually) indicates a Fluorosilicone material. It has limited abrasion resistance so Jason may be supplying blue O-rings made from another material.

Silicone is another popular material, usually red-orange in color. I believe McGizmo uses this.

DuPont Kalrez perfluoroelastomer is widely considered the best general purpose material. Kalrez combines the resilience and sealing force of an elastomer with excellent chemical and temperature resistance similar to PTFE. The only drawback is cost ... a single 018 size (Surefire tailcap groove) is $38.



> I'd like to know where to get some.


Have you contacted Jason?


----------



## RI Chevy (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: O-ring upgrades. And general info about. O rings.*

Believe it or not, but Home Depot has a decent selection of O-rings. Bring the one you need, and match it up with what they have. If you are in a pinch.


----------



## HotWire (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: O-ring upgrades. And general info about. O rings.*

Awhile back I got some o-rings for my LF2XT on ebay. Don't remember the size. I used my metric calipers and measured the ID of the light and ordered a pack of 100 for about $4.00 shipped.... They were a perfect fit.


----------



## H.J.M. (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: O-ring upgrades. And general info about. O rings.*



precisionworks said:


> Blue (usually) indicates a Fluorosilicone material. It has limited abrasion resistance so Jason may be supplying blue O-rings made from another material.
> 
> Silicone is another popular material, usually red-orange in color. I believe McGizmo uses this.
> 
> ...



Jason looks like a very busy man, I thought I'd ask on here before I emailed him. Precisionworks has answered my questions very well. Looks like I'm sending Jason an email.

Cheers!

joe


----------



## mckeand13 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: O-ring upgrades. And general info about. O rings.*

If you can't find it at McMaster, you don't need it:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#o-rings/=uyr26w


----------



## Thud1023 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: O-ring upgrades. And general info about. O rings.*



HandyJoeMann said:


> I am new here, perhaps this has been covered. I couldn't find any information regarding o-ring upgrades. I lose or break them often. Replacements are good, but I like an upgrade when things need replacing.
> 
> Anybody have a link or some information for me?
> 
> ...



I got some of the blue flourosilicone for my spy, at globalindustrial.com


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## IsaacL (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: O-ring upgrades. And general info about. O rings.*



HandyJoeMann said:


> Jason looks like a very busy man, I thought I'd ask on here before I emailed him. Precisionworks has answered my questions very well. Looks like I'm sending Jason an email.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> joe



The blue ones Jason uses are fluorosilicone. The AS568 size and material are actually listed on his website. Precisionworks is correct about wear resistance but flashlights o-rings are considered statics seals. They (usually) don't require high wear resistance since they don't cycle much and the compression % is relatively low when compared to high PSI applications. Even without lube fluorosilicone is slippery stuff. I use them on my lights, trust me you'll be fine.



precisionworks said:


> The source for everything O-ring is the Parker Handbook: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=0hUOUl8wBfp5RSgMon2hnw&bvm=bv.80642063,d.eXY



Right on! Parker, Apple Rubber Products, and Columbia Engineered Rubber are all fantastic professional resources.



RCS1300 said:


> theoringstore



I get all my o-rings (including fluorosilicone) from The O-Ring Store. Great service and fast shipping. They carry AS568 and metric sizes in all different materials.



HandyJoeMann said:


> I am new here, perhaps this has been covered. I couldn't find any information regarding o-ring upgrades. I lose or break them often. Replacements are good, but I like an upgrade when things need replacing.
> 
> Anybody have a link or some information for me?
> 
> ...



If you're looking for a time-line, there's no hard and fast rule for flashlight applications. Follow the lubrication guidelines for the particular material and if you notice any tears, cracks, or deformation then replace the seal. Some materials, like fluorosilicone, are impervious to so many substances (like ozone) that the shelf life is essentially indefinite. You'll only need to replace them when they get damaged.

*Very important: *Make sure you replace an o-ring with one of the same AS568 (or metric) size. O-ring gland calculations take into account volume swell, squeeze, compression, stretch, the extrusion gap, etc... If the flashlight maker followed the SAE standard for o-ring gland design (currently AS568 revision D) then using the wrong size o-ring can cause seal failure...if they didn't, then you're pretty much screwed too.


----------



## YummyBacon! (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: O-ring upgrades. And general info about. O rings.*

Time to revive this long-dead thread. I'm also looking for Liteflux LF2XT o-rings sizings. I can't measure them accurately so hoping
someone has this info. Once I have this info, I can find them. Thanks!


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: O-ring upgrades. And general info about. O rings.*

O ring store good but when it comes to small sizes they want to sell to me for 10,000 minimum make.
lol


----------



## YummyBacon! (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: O-ring upgrades. And general info about. O rings.*

I've bought small quantities from them recently for other lights-my question is regarding specific size info. 




neutralwhite said:


> O ring store good but when it comes to small sizes they want to sell to me for 10,000 minimum make.
> lol


----------

